# V20.2 vs V70.3



## AHVC (Aug 21, 2007)

Does anyone know where to find the official "guidelines" on when to use V20.2 vs. V70.3?  Some schools of coding say age 10, some say 12...we need it in writing.


----------



## shasha1152 (Nov 20, 2007)

*V20.2 vs. V70.3*

I am also researching this information.  Our AHLTA system is prompting the providers to use V21.2 after age 12.  Cannot find any official guidelines on the age cut-off for the use of V20.2.  We have always used age 17 as the cut-off, then V70.0 for 18 and above. Any information would be appreciated.

Sue Leggieri, RHIT, CPC
National Navy MC, Outpt Coding Consultant


----------



## safnlp (Nov 26, 2007)

IF you look at your icd9 book and look at the icd9 code and the colors next to the code and then look at the bottom of the page if will tell you the age on that code and if it is a prim code or if you have to use it as only a second


----------

